

A Better ImageMagick Gem - EricR23
http://blog.ericrafaloff.com/2012/06/14/a-better-imagemagick-gem/

======
tomfakes
Why did MiniMagick not work for you? It does exactly this type of manipulation
using the command line, and is working great for a large number of existing
web sites

